# Help with Dark Eldar List



## Dark_Void36 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Putting together a 1500 pt list, I guess friendly with room to go competitive?

I need your help though, it's not exactly finished and I need some advice k:

HQ
Up in the air on this one, not exactly sure what to take. Leaning towards Lelith but again, I'm open to suggestions.

Elites
Trueborn x5, Blasters (4)
Venom, Splinter Cannon
185 --- Using these as mobile/flanking tank hunters?


Troops
Wyches x9, Hekatrix
Shardnet Impaler, Hydra Gauntlets, Agoniser (Hekatrix)
Haywire Grenades x10
Raider,Flickerfield
240

Wyches x9, Hekatrix
Shardnet Impaler, Hydra Gauntlets, Agoniser (Hekatrix)
Haywire Grenades x10
Raider,Flickerfield
240

Heavy Support
Ravager,Flickerfield
115

Ravager,Flickerfield
115

Ravager,Flickerfield
115

I'm open to suggestions of course! I'm considering maybe putting in a squad of warriors so I have a bit more firepower, but I'm not sure. Or swapping out a Ravager for a Razorwing. And as you can see, I'm HQ-less.

Let me know what you guys think! Should I bump it up from 1500? :dunno:

Many thanks!
Dark_Void


----------

